# Adobe RGB 1998 oder srgb ?



## skuzzle (22. November 2005)

ich hab ein schwerwiegendes problem! mei farbprfil hatte als farbumfang immer Adobe rgb 1998 mit eingebettete profile beibehalten an!
das problem dass ich jetzt habe ist, dass wenn ich ein bild öffne es einfach total farblich falsch am monitor dargestellt wird wenn ich es beispielsweise ins web stelle wird es normal angezeigt wenn ich das gleich bild nun in PS öffne sind die farben total übersättigt und nur der srgb farbraum gibt die korrekte farbe aus! Ich verstehe aber nicht warum er das macht ? ich mein die option eingebettete profile beibehalten müsste das doch eigentlich verhindern ? oder haben die bilder keine eingebetteten profile ? wie kommen die profile in ein bild ? fragen über fragen wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

€: mir is grad aufgefallen dass sich nur manche bilder farblich verändern wenn ich den farbraum ändere andere hingegen bleiben farblich gleich egal was für einen farbraum ich einstelle hilfe


----------



## mogmog (22. November 2005)

moin


Schau mal im Adobe GamaLoader Nach ob die einstellungen noch auf deinen Monitor zutreffen. Oftmals liegt es auch einfach daran ansonnsten würde ich den SRGB raum nehmen ist in der EU verbreiteter. =) 


(auser bei druckern!)

grüße


----------



## BSE Royal (22. November 2005)

Was ist denn bei dir in den Farbeinstellungen eingetragen bzgl. dem RGB Profil und der Handhabung von Dateien mit anderem, bzw. ohne Profil?

Generell das sRGB Profil zu verwenden ist keine sonderlich gute Wahl, je nach Anforderung fährst du mit dem AdobeRGB bzw. dem eciRGB deutlich besser. sRGB hat den Nachteil, dass der Farbraum sehr klein und beschmutzt ist. Aber mogmog hat durchaus recht, er wird stark verwendet, da er einen großen gemeinsamen Nenner bei unterschiedlichen Benutzern/Monitoren hat.

Gruß, der BSE!


----------



## skuzzle (22. November 2005)

Hier paar screens 
zum ersten meine settings: 






hier wie das bild im sRGB farbraum aussieht:





und hier im adobe-rgb 1998(hab nur selber n bisschen nachgesättigt is normalerweise viel krasser):





ich verstehs echt nich wie gesagt bei manchen bildern keine veränderung wenn ich den farbraum umstelle bzw wenn ich ein srgb bild in adobe rgb öffne und bei mannchen eben diese krasse sättigung ich verstehs net


----------



## mogmog (22. November 2005)

du kannst auch mit dem LAB Farbraum Arbeiten denn von den kannst du nahezu verlust frei in andere konvertieren!

Ansonnsten weiß ich auch nicht weiter.  :suspekt:


----------



## skuzzle (22. November 2005)

aalso ich hab den einzigen lösbaren weg gefunden anscheinend machen dass manche kameras automatisch dass die den bildern ein profil zuweisen einige jedoch nicht deswegen werd ich jetzt jedes bild dass unter adobe rgb doof aussieht per ps ein profil zuweisen für mich die einzig erkennbare lösung


----------



## mogmog (23. November 2005)

schein leider so zu sein.


aber wenn du ein zuweist würde ich vieleicht das nehmen. Was dein Labor nutzt.

Grüße


----------



## thecamillo (23. November 2005)

BSE Royal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> je nach Anforderung fährst du mit dem AdobeRGB bzw. dem eciRGB deutlich besser. sRGB hat den Nachteil, dass der Farbraum sehr klein und beschmutzt ist!



eciRGB eignet sich nur zur Darstellung von CMYK Bildern und sollte nur dann zum Einsatz kommen wenn Du Bilder für den Druck bearbeiten musst.

Anders sieht es dann wieder aus, wenn Du Prästentationsgrafik bearbeitetst! Dann würde ich dir zu sRGBIEC61966-2.1 raten oder den sRGB von Apple zu nutzen!

cu thecamillo


----------



## skuzzle (23. November 2005)

danke für die tipps aber ich werde es in zukunft so handhaben dass bilder die kein profil haben ich das srgb profil zuweise aber im adobe rgb farbbereich auch dann mit diesen arbeiten werde so kommt keine farbliche verzerrung mehr zustande


----------

